# Bloody Mary Recipes Please!!



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

OK I've been ordering bloody marys when I go out recently and I'm becoming quite fond of them.

Want to start making them at home, but never have before and don't want to screw them up.

I don't want to use a mix, I like making things from scratch. So is it just tomato juice, worcestershire sauce, tabasco and vodka?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

cigar no baka said:


> OK I've been ordering bloody marys when I go out recently and I'm becoming quite fond of them.
> 
> Want to start making them at home, but never have before and don't want to screw them up.
> 
> I don't want to use a mix, I like making things from scratch. So is it just tomato juice, worcestershire sauce, tabasco and vodka?


 So is it just tomato juice(V8), worcestershire sauce(and horseraddish), tabasco(and lime/lemon, pepper and Lawrey's), and vodka(or gin)?

Yes, don't forget the celery.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Not exactly. There are myriad recipes for everyone's perfect BM. I will give you mine & encourage you to try it.

Vodka

Juice......a good brand of tomato juice (there is a difference) & Clamato juice. Half tj & half Clamato.

Worchestershire........easy on this stuff. Some bartenders like to get a bit too friendly with the Worchestershire for my tastes.

Salt & pepper.....to taste.

Celery salt or a celery stick. If you use one, don't use the other.

Wedge of lime or lemon.

Tabasco sauce.....to taste.

This makes a very good bloody IMHO.

You can garnish with a number of things.......celery, of course, being the most traditional. I have seen dill spears, pickled green beans, stuffed olives, etc as garnish to a BM.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

This is one drink that I will never be able to handle. Tomato Juice and I just dont get along...


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Not exactly. There are myriad recipes for everyone's perfect BM. I will give you mine & encourage you to try it.
> 
> Vodka
> 
> ...


Pretty much sums it up except I use a bit of angostino bitters (sp?) I rarely drink them but sometimes they really hit the spot as an "eye-opener"

T


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> Pretty much sums it up except I use a bit of angostino bitters (sp?) I rarely drink them but sometimes they really hit the spot as an "eye-opener"
> 
> T


 Yep, use the angostura's too, although I'm usually one for a Bloody Joseph (substitute whiskey in for vodka... :al)


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

the best vodka to use in a bloody mary is Absolut Peppar (IMHO) this vodka comes distilled with a pepper taste and it compliments the rest of the ingredients in a bloody mary very well..

-worcesthire(spelling) sauce
- horseradish
-franks red hot sauce
- A1
-salt/pepper
- i drop a lime and a lemon wedge in the mix prior to shaking, then leave in while i pour.. this gives a nice little citrus kick to offset the tomato..

never had any complaints at my bar.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks, I will be drinking quite a few as I'm on vacation till early January so I'll have time to try out all these recipes hopefully!!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Absolut Peppar is great to use. I like fresh grated horseradish (use it cooking all the time) and I saw a guy on FoodTV put in corn silk in too.

Go for the celery stick over the celery salt. Always use the best ingredients in a mixed drink!


----------



## croatanita (Sep 8, 2005)

I hovered over this thread because I knew that if I started reading it, I would crave a Bloody Mary ... and now I do!  Good recipe ideas, though - thanks for sharing!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

My preference:
Vodka (heavy on the vodka and nothing cheap)
Juice (good quality, thick)
Lea & Perrins (a couple of squirts) 
Tabasco (to taste, quite a bit for me)
Coarsely ground black pepper
White pepper
Dash of celery salt
Lime wedge


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Not exactly. There are myriad recipes for everyone's perfect BM. I will give you mine & encourage you to try it.
> 
> Vodka
> 
> Juice......a good brand of tomato juice (there is a difference) & Clamato juice. Half tj & half Clamato.


I used to get 'bloody cesars' when I lived in Canada .. I think they use 100% Clamato. Adds a nice taste although diluting a bit makes sense to me.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

If you want something special do not just use tomato juice and flavoring out of a bottle, that's what the bartender does and you might as well have bought it at the bar.

Get a blender or food processor.

Try some good tomato product and in a puree and crushed form. Add some chopped chili peppers like jalapeno, serrano, etc. depending on you heat preference.

Throw in one or two cloves of garlic.

Lemon juice.

Salt and pepper, ground celery seed.

Worschester and tabasco. 

Vodka.

Ice (usually.)

Those are the basics and you can mix in other things to modify.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

upsy daisy.....


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I used to drop a clove of garlic in a bottle of vodka, then make bloodies with it after it stewed for a day or two.......it gives a nice garlicy tang to the drink.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> There are myriad recipes for everyone's *perfect BM*. I will *give you mine & encourage you to try it*.


The fact that all you people have left this quote alone and not given k-shat the beat down he so richly deserves grieves me. I shall rend my garments, don the sackcloth, and heap ashes upon my head forthwith.

You are all pathetic.

hog


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

This is my version. My friends all love it. It has a bit more citrus than the other recipes but it makes it taste less like a tomato juice and vodka. I highly recommend it.

Tall glass full of ice
pour in some vodka
squeeze in juice of half a lime
squeeze in juice of 1/4 lemon
healthy dash of worchestershire
couple dashes Tabasco
dash of celery salt or crushed celery seed
1/4 to 1/2 tsp horseradish
fresh ground pepper
scant pinch of garlic powder-this can be easily overdone

top up with Clamato/V8/tomato juice and stir. I like to serve them with hot peppers and jalepeno stuffed olives on skewers. :al 

SB


----------



## Beekman Poole (Aug 8, 2006)

For me it's all about the Horseraddish and Sherry Peppers-

2 heaping white horse raddish spoons (pref. Bubbies)
Vodka or Tequilla
V8 or tomato juice
Lemon fresh squeeze
Outerbridges Hot Sherry Peppers
Dash of Bitters
Dash of Salt
Fresh Ground Pepper-

Shake and serve over shaken ice-

Coleman-


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Forget that. For a good hangover cure try a Michelada, Tex-Mex style.
In a chilled glass with ice (salted rim optional) add the following:
Clamato
Worchesteshire sauce
fresh lime juice
tabasco
celery salt
fresh ground black pepper
Beer, yes beer.

enjoy!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

There is a bar in River Falls that has a bloody Mary bar, and people ask me all the time to make them a bloody for them. this is what I put in mine.

vodka (the better the vodka, the better the bloody)
Pickle juice
green olive juice
tomato juice
worshistershire sauce (spelled VERY wrong...but I think you know what I meen)
A1 steak sauce
some dried dill
horse radish
and the smoked chipotle tobasco sauce (this is the most important ingredient)

I like to garnish with a pickle spear, pickled green bean, and green olives.

enjoy :al


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thread resurrect:

Tonight I'm trying a Bloody Maria - basically a bloody mary with tequila instead of vodka. It's interesting - can't say that I'll take it every time over a bloody mary, though. I've been experimenting with my Tabasco content - in this one I went for 7 splashes and it definitely burns the lips.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

The secret to the BEST Bloody Mary you'll ever have:

Mix ingredients you like minus vodka.

COOK IT!!

This reduces it and thickens it up

Refrigerate mix
--------------------------

Fill glass with mix, vodka and ice

Serve in tall glass rimmed with cajun salt and pickled okra.

THE BEST


----------

